# Electric Connectors



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

i HAVE looked on the site and can't find what I need. I guess that's because what I am about to ask is a really daft question ... I KNOW that ... but it still doesn't make me know the answer so please can the wise-guys leave it to the kind helpful people to answer me. Thank you.

When you hook up are you actually charging the battery in the engine as well as the auxilliary? Also, if you are, can I then just hook up the lead that goes to the hook-up plug outside, into a house plug when the van is not in use .... i.e. is there a connector-adaptor I can get? My van battery warning light is flashing all the time.

I have contacted the previous owner and he didn't have this problem.

Ta very much. Joy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

runoutofnames said:


> i HAVE looked on the site and can't find what I need. I guess that's because what I am about to ask is a really daft question ... I KNOW that ... but it still doesn't make me know the answer so please can the wise-guys leave it to the kind helpful people to answer me. Thank you.
> 
> When you hook up are you actually charging the battery in the engine as well as the auxilliary? Also, if you are, can I then just hook up the lead that goes to the hook-up plug outside, into a house plug when the van is not in use .... i.e. is there a connector-adaptor I can get? My van battery warning light is flashing all the time.
> 
> ...


We have a 2002 Eldiss which doesn't charge the battery when on hook-up.
In order for it to do so we had a Battery Master fitted.

See the web site here: http://tinyurl.com/2gabzz
If you decide to get one it can be bought through OutdoorBits on the website here where you receive subscriber discount.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Joy

No problem with your question - I have asked dafter ones.

You can hook up to the mains in your house but you need an adapter - available at any good camping/motorhome accessory retailer. It will charge your leisure battery but not, as far as I'm aware, your vehicle battery. I'm sure others will confirm this.

Something like this: http://www.worldofcamping.co.uk/shop/Detail.asp?ProductID=116

Regards

Tim


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
Yes you can get a uk and europe plug for the end of your hook up lead from most camping shops. If you have a hand book check it to see if you can charge your engine battery while hooked up some vans have a rocker switch switching from van to engine and some will charge the battery is selected I think. You can check this with a volt meter on the battery. 
Hope this helps Chris


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

CAK Tanks also sell a battery master type of charger for around £20. Works just as well as the more expensive version. Mine has been in use for 18 months without any problem!!
Roger


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Joy,

It's not a daft question at all as not all m/homes are the same.Some will charge the leisure battery only,some can be switched on the control panel to charge leisure or engine battery and some will charge the leisure battery and then revert to the engine battery when the leisure battery is fully charged.

To check your own system put your control panel onto leisure battery and whilst watching the voltmeter switch on the charger.If it is working ok you should notice a slight surge in the voltage.If you have the option to switch to vehicle battery do the same procedure and see if that battery can be charged.

To use your hook up cable from the house you need a converter cable like THIS or you could have a waterproof socket fitted on an outside wall as I have done for a permanent hook up.

Steve


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Battery charging*

Same story here. Our Chausson only charges the leisure battery. Having had a Strickback fitted, we found that over long periods laid up it (obviously) placed a strain on the engine battery i.e. it wouldn't start! Battery Master to the rescue, fitted by RV Tex but you can save about half the cost by doing it yourself.

Ray


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Joy,

Actually a very good question and as you can see not a simple yes/no answer!

Can you give your exact make, model and year. Maybe someone with the same or similar can put you out of your misery and give you a definitive answer.

For what it is worth my Winnebago does not charge the vehicle/chassis battery for which I have a separate charger I use on a regular basis.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

thank you all sooooooo much. Really appreciate your help. Will definitely go and sort out all the extra little bits I need.

I really am a dumbo on all these things so your help has been invaluable. (made my first trip at weekend with my daughter  think I'm the bees knees now...) Joy 

Oh - it's an Eldiss Autocirruss 200 with a Peugeot base.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- When my leisure batt wouldn't charge I got a new one - and then it finally turned out to be a wiring fault. But I tell you what - doesn't it give you the horrors? 
Need to get adapter and plug in ASAP (don't read the dead battery damage horror stories on here until after it's charged and safe again). I kept awake all night sitting on doorstep in the rain holding wire up on clothes-prop over the wall!!!! - Just in case I wrecked the battery. A little bit of knowledge.......and all that.
And there's a safe way to hook it up too - don't plug into the house current end first! - H


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Vardy, That gave me a smile, but as for (quote) "Don't read the dead battery horror stories" ----- er bit like Don't think of a pink elephant!! Off to read them now. Joy :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Battery charging*



rayhook said:


> Same story here. Our Chausson only charges the leisure battery. Having had a Strickback fitted, we found that over long periods laid up it (obviously) placed a strain on the engine battery i.e. it wouldn't start! Battery Master to the rescue, fitted by RV Tex but you can save about half the cost by doing it yourself.
> 
> Ray


And just to confuse matters my Chausson does charge the vehicle battery as well when on EHU!


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Following on from this can you tell me this please?

I have bought the connector as Wakk44 recommended. Thank you. Really grateful that is now sorted.

However, new question slightly connected, when I use it or when I am on hook up on a site, does the auxilliary battery charge automatically OR ... do I have to switch the switch on at the wall that works the pumps etc. (I don't have a separate switch to switch from 12v to hook up). In other words when I am in bed and everything is switched off, is the auxilliary battery still charging up.

Hope I explained that properly.


----------



## rumik (Aug 19, 2007)

runoutofnames said:


> Following on from this can you tell me this please?
> 
> I have bought the connector as Wakk44 recommended. Thank you. Really grateful that is now sorted.
> 
> ...


Usually when on hook up the leisure battery will be charging all the time (unless you have a switch operated that diverts the charger output to the engine battery). The charger will reduce charge rate as the battery voltage increases.


----------

